# El Pollo Tobe



## Toby Keil (Jan 13, 2009)

Last night I grilled up some bird thighs for din din, we also had some corn on the cob and a green salad. Sorry no salad pics. I marinated the chix in lemon juice, orange juice, sage, ginger, some soy sauce, a little garlic and a few drops oh hot sauce. It came out good but next time I’ll double the ingredients and let it sit a little longer in hopes that more of the marinade flavor gets into the chicken. Sorry for the last picture folks (Griff) the weather in SoCal is hot...just rubbing it in a little


----------



## Unity (Jan 13, 2009)

A picture is worth 1,000 words. Wow.

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Real nice!!
Griff....he did it again! :x


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 13, 2009)

Great looking chicken John...now about those shorts. :?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 13, 2009)

Fine looking chicken parts. 

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## john pen (Jan 13, 2009)

Id wear shorts in a pic, but my long underwear would show..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 13, 2009)

Yum ! Crispy skin !!!


----------



## gsmith (Jan 13, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Id wear shorts in a pic, but my long underwear would show..



that's funny right there

great looking chicken


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 13, 2009)

gsmith said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To some that would be a damn scary sight!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 13, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> gsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like Kermit the frog in shorts.  

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2009)

The chicken looks great, the shorts are banned.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2009)

that's my kind of chicken.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 14, 2009)

Well Yummm Looks great


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 14, 2009)

That chicken looks real good......you in shorts


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 14, 2009)

Go ahead on Toby.  Looks really good.  Hope you get sunburned


----------

